# North Weald Redoubt, Essex, June 2014



## urbexdevil (Jun 9, 2015)

You will have to excuse the pictures, these were back before I had my DSLR and was on a bridge camera with a cheap CPL filter attachment!

The explore itself was pretty good, however there is going to be no chance getting inside any of the underground sections anytime soon... not unless someone pumps the flood water out. Good little explore none the less


----------



## HughieD (Jun 9, 2015)

Ooops - apologies - double post!


----------



## HughieD (Jun 9, 2015)

Ah...an Allan Williams Turret! Loverly. Better get your frogman gear for the rest of the explore!

It's really flooded since this report hasn't it?

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/military-sites/20126-north-weald-redoubt-sep-11-a.html


----------



## urbexdevil (Jun 9, 2015)

Certainly has flooded since then, it's never going to look like that again! Though surely there is some kind of drainage for it somewhere, I didn't see any streams or anything nearby that could have burst their banks so it's got to be just rain water.

I think scuba gear may be more appropriate!


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 9, 2015)

I was there a month or so ago, and the water had gone down slightly from this, and it was a lot clearer. Odd that it has flooded so quickly, at exactly the same time the refenced it… 

I remember running around inside only a couple of years ago, it was bone dry. There’s even a Ford Fiesta in there! 

The Staircase with the yellow handle in your 5th shot now has a cage welded over it too. 

Fantastic shots tho thanks for sharing


----------



## SlimJim (Jun 9, 2015)

Big ups to the Allan Williams turret! Nice pics! Went here a few months back, but should be returning with waders at some point in the future


----------



## urbexdevil (Jun 9, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> I was there a month or so ago, and the water had gone down slightly from this, and it was a lot clearer. Odd that it has flooded so quickly, at exactly the same time the refenced it…
> 
> I remember running around inside only a couple of years ago, it was bone dry. There’s even a Ford Fiesta in there!
> 
> ...



Surely they haven't intentionally flooded it? Is a bit of a coincidence though...

I am half tempted to return with the DSLR if the water levels are dropping.



SlimJim said:


> Big ups to the Allan Williams turret! Nice pics! Went here a few months back, but should be returning with waders at some point in the future



Let me know how that goes haha!


----------



## 4201Chieftain (Jun 10, 2015)

Never seen it so badly flooded!
Last time I was there it was dry as a bone and was dodging snakes on the roof!


----------



## krela (Jun 10, 2015)

I guess the sumps are all blocked! =/


----------



## night crawler (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh wow you found an Alan Williams Turret. Not sure I'd want to fall in that lot of water


----------



## urbexdevil (Jun 10, 2015)

krela said:


> I guess the sumps are all blocked! =/



Commence drainage operation!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice one,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LadyPandora (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey urbanx, one word, canoe  
Needs to be done. 
I'll check back on this place in a month, see if its any better.
I also think its intentional, which is a shame.


----------



## krela (Jun 10, 2015)

LadyPandora said:


> I also think its intentional, which is a shame.



I would be inclined to agree.


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 14, 2015)

I went recently and I agree a canooe could be away to get some pics, you got me thinking now.


----------



## urbexdevil (Jun 15, 2015)

jsp77 said:


> I went recently and I agree a canooe could be away to get some pics, you got me thinking now.



Apart from the low ceilings in some sections, needs draining out haha! Get the hand pumps ready


----------



## outkast (Jun 16, 2015)

There are two turrest on top of the redoubt, such a shame its been left to decay as it has it was bone dry years ago


----------

